# RuPaul's Dragrace Fans!



## Goat Goat Etc. (Mar 3, 2015)

There have got to be dragrace fans on Specktra! Please let's kiki about season 7!



  I am in love with Violet Chachki! See blew away with her Spring and Fall looks. The tartan catsuit-jumper was seriously showstopping, she turned it out!



  I am also looking forward from the critiques from the new judges, Carson and Ross. Santino was way too biased.


----------



## Yazmin (Mar 5, 2015)

Goat Goat Etc. said:


> There have got to be dragrace fans on Specktra! Please let's kiki about season 7!
> 
> I am in love with Violet Chachki! See blew away with her Spring and Fall looks. The tartan catsuit-jumper was seriously showstopping, she turned it out!
> 
> ...


  If this was her Drag Race debut, I can't wait to see what she turns out during this season!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Mar 5, 2015)

Oh I found these delightful!
  Source: http://gaynerds.tumblr.com/post/112573469135/who-wore-it-better
  "Who wore it better?"



  Source:http://gaynerds.tumblr.com/post/112571740945/fifthelementrealness
  "#fifthelementrealness"



  Source: http://gaynerds.tumblr.com/post/112570601330/hold-up-imma-let-you-finish-yo-entrance-but
  "Hold up. Imma let you finish yo entrance but Starmie did it better
RuPaul’s Drag Race Miss Fame"


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Mar 5, 2015)

Link to epi 2


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Mar 9, 2015)

Omg Ru went on the view!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Mar 9, 2015)

Someone got the Violet Tartan reveal, yay!


----------



## Yazmin (Mar 9, 2015)

I'm tempted to go to DragCon!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Mar 9, 2015)

Epi 3 7 minute teaser


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Mar 9, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> I'm tempted to go to DragCon!


I heard about that! I feel like it could be the Imats of wigs, fake boobs, and well..more makeup! lol


----------



## Yazmin (Mar 16, 2015)

I got my ticket! I'll also be attending the reunion!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Mar 17, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> I got my ticket! I'll also be attending the reunion!


YOU ARE SO LUCKY! I have wanted to know what the filming process and the show has been like! They had dancers for commercial breaks last year! Also Garret Sanders, the creator of Monster High, attends every year and you can see him when the camera pans!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Mar 17, 2015)

Links to epi 3
Link to 7 min preview of epi 4


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Mar 17, 2015)

I have a theory to why the Untucked episodes have been so changed and the rooms are no longer available. Untucked is a different show from Dragrace so the contract of exclusivity with LogoTV could have ended after last season. Either World of Wonder or RuPaul Charles could have decided that this would be a solo production with WOW and took on Squarespace as a sponsor. Maybe with LogoTV, Absolute Vodka and Interior Illusions were more willing to be sponsors and supply beverages and furnishings.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Mar 17, 2015)

Epi 3 is up on LogoTv and Untucked is up too!

  Kennedy should have not played favorites and should have reversed the roles in the first place. You may want to keep your friends on the show but eventually it's going to be you versus them. She should have down herself a favor and just done what every winning team from past season has done and give the role to the queen who naturally fit the part. And then on Untucked Kennedy and Jasmine are just such excuse making machines! Will say Violet's attitude is helping few people  but she was right about the roles.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Mar 22, 2015)

Jasmin with super sad beard....no hair...just black makeup.... - _ -


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Mar 23, 2015)

The gifts a morning can bring. Watching epi 4.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Mar 30, 2015)

I'm watching epi 5 and I'm just minutes in while they're brainstorming.

  PEARL!?!?! CAN-YOU-NOT?!?!

  I don't know whether to believe if she's actually being rude to Ru pointedly--deliberately or is just socially retarded enough that she thinks her attitude is appropriate to have around Ru. She's taking such amazing defense to things that are true--it reminds me of season 1's reunion with Tammie Brown. I was cringing! The entire workroom came to a stand still. Pearl was just electing herself to go home right then and there.

  After 7 seasons you would definitely think to take away a few lessons. Primarily, do not go toe to toe with judges, staff, guests, or RU!


----------



## iamcharlottehi (Apr 15, 2015)

*i LOVE max & miss fame!*


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Apr 16, 2015)

iamcharlottehi said:


> *i LOVE max & miss fame!*


I have a soft spot for Max Collective, she's a classy lass. I really dislike that she flubbed the challenge and the runway. Omg she looked just like Sharon Needles but had none of her essence. I was shocked Fame didn't lipsync. Miss Fame has grown on me, especially with the more I learn about her: addiction, chickens, death or her guardian and all her tender moments with the girls. I dislike how she misses opportunities to land a good joke, somethings go over her head. But I do understand that she comes from the fashion industry world and not the dragshow world but it's killing her sometimes.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Apr 28, 2015)

Poor Miss Fame :{ I mean yeah it hurt her throughout the competition that she wasn't a seasoned queen when it came to the stage. But it's been proven true before that you can't rest on pretty.

  On another note Katya  had me hollering! Just hysterical!


----------



## Yazmin (May 1, 2015)

Katya was hilarious!

  I just saw that Adore Delano, Miss Fame and Detox are going to be at DragCon! I'm so excited!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (May 11, 2015)

OMG! It's Hello Kitty themed tonight!



  I hope Katya stays, I think she's lipsyncing against Kennedy! And the gif'd Kennedy doing a killer split!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (May 12, 2015)

Episode 11 was one of the best this season! I love that the girls had to make an accompanying look as a Hello Kitty character.
  Downside is Katya is gone! (((


----------



## Yazmin (May 12, 2015)

I don't like that Katya got eliminated, but Kennedy served up a fierce lip sync and that bought her more time. I think Kennedy should have gone home a while ago.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (May 13, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> I don't like that Katya got eliminated, but Kennedy served up a fierce lip sync and that bought her more time. I think Kennedy should have gone home a while ago.


Kennedy is seriously a dark horse this season. She didn't seem like much episode one but these last 3 episodes. she's kicking ass. And even becoming a tad more likeable. I think it's really because Jasmin is gone.

  I also like that Ginger's shit-sturring is starting to die down because the younger and older queens are at even numbers now. Violet saying Ginger has been demonstrating a lot of weakness was evidence of that.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (May 17, 2015)

How was Dragcon!? I'm seeing all the footage from people who went and it looked like it was amazor! Every queen in existence was there!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (May 17, 2015)

Yes!! It's an official recording on BFF Realness for Hello Kitty!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (May 19, 2015)

I'm shocked! I thought Kennedy was gonna bump Pearl out! That had to be a shock to the system especially after how vulnerable Ken was during this episode. But "condone" must have gotten her tossed otherwise it could have been different.

  It was awesome to see Ginger's spirit wilt when they called Kennedy though.


----------



## Yazmin (May 24, 2015)

Goat Goat Etc. said:


> I'm shocked! I thought Kennedy was gonna bump Pearl out! That had to be a shock to the system especially after how vulnerable Ken was during this episode. But "condone" must have gotten her tossed otherwise it could have been different.
> 
> It was awesome to see Ginger's spirit wilt when they called Kennedy though.


  I didn't particularly care for Kennedy so I was not sad to see she was eliminated. I'm rooting for Pearl to win. Violet seems to be the favorite though.


----------



## Erica53094 (May 30, 2015)

I want Violet to win. Sickening from day one and she has such confidence and understanding of fashion history. So impressive at her young age. I lovvvve me some Pearl though. Unaware and cool. So infectious. Ginger has talent don't get me wrong but she pales in consideration to Bianca and Jinkx and she really just bores me!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jun 1, 2015)

At the end of the day I'm team Violet because she can dance, walk, design, and perform. Other than that she's another young boy with that terrible blah-"over it" lisp. This season has managed to bore the hell out of me because few STRONG personalities have been on the show.

  Ginger is probably gonna have her ass handed to her for stirring the pot and picking on people's weaknesses A La Darienne Lake and Delta Work. I'm seeing a a pattern of fat, white queen insecurity hate each season.

  Pearl is cool but is really guarded and over it too much. She has a personality of "over it."

  I love this generation of queens my age who are being artful and moving away from Pageant stuff but that is what Rupaul himself was in the 80s and 90s--just a totally glam and alternative queen. But these same queens are coming unpolished in personality. It's so weird.

  Truly and deeply in my heart #TEAMKATYA, #QUEENKAYTA, and #CROWNKATYA.


----------



## Erica53094 (Jun 1, 2015)

Goat Goat Etc. said:


> At the end of the day I'm team Violet because she can dance, walk, design, and perform. Other than that she's another young boy with that terrible blah-"over it" lisp. This season has managed to bore the hell out of me because few STRONG personalities have been on the show.  Ginger is probably gonna have her ass handed to her for stirring the pot and picking on people's weaknesses A La Darienne Lake and Delta Work. I'm seeing a a pattern of fat, white queen insecurity hate each season.  Pearl is cool but is really guarded and over it too much. She has a personality of "over it."  I love this generation of queens my age who are being artful and moving away from Pageant stuff but that is what Rupaul himself was in the 80s and 90s--just a totally glam and alternative queen. But these same queens are coming unpolished in personality. It's so weird.  Truly and deeply in my heart #TEAMKATYA, #QUEENKAYTA, and #CROWNKATYA.


   Haha Katya is a gem. Sooooo likable and funny. I actually liked more queens this season than past seasons. Pearl, Trixie, Max, Violet, Miss Fame, Katya and I think the real problem this season has been the editing, judging, putting untucked on youtube, so many acting and group challenges etc. It took so long to get to know the queens and then they weren't judged the same bc they were part of a group or flopping thru those horrible challenges. Just feel if their was more time spent in the work room or more queens were given attention on the main stage viewers would feel differently about this batch of girls. As for the top three Pearl has me in stitches bc she is funny but unaware of it. I don't feel she is over it but you are supposed to think that bc Ru told her to wake up. Ginger is funny but it is nothing we haven't seen before. Bianca and Jinkx were better and I don't think another comedy queen is winning. Violet is fierce, has shown a willingness to change, she is confident and her fashion os amazzzing! Plus the demos for this show is 18 to 30 so it makes sense one of the younger queens would win. They can carry the torch for much longer. I don't think Ru would crown someone who was part of the bitter bitch click until the end. Who roots for that? And the fan vote leans to Violet or Pearl. I want Violet to win but I can see it being Pearl esp based on editing!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jun 1, 2015)

Erica53094 said:


> Haha Katya is a gem. Sooooo likable and funny. I actually liked more queens this season than past seasons. Pearl, Trixie, Max, Violet, Miss Fame, Katya and I think the real problem this season has been the editing, judging, putting untucked on youtube, so many acting and group challenges etc. It took so long to get to know the queens and then they weren't judged the same bc they were part of a group or flopping thru those horrible challenges. Just feel if their was more time spent in the work room or more queens were given attention on the main stage viewers would feel differently about this batch of girls. As for the top three Pearl has me in stitches bc she is funny but unaware of it. I don't feel she is over it but you are supposed to think that bc Ru told her to wake up. Ginger is funny but it is nothing we haven't seen before. Bianca and Jinkx were better and I don't think another comedy queen is winning. Violet is fierce, has shown a willingness to change, she is confident and her fashion os amazzzing! Plus the demos for this show is 18 to 30 so it makes sense one of the younger queens would win. They can carry the torch for much longer. I don't think Ru would crown someone who was part of the bitter bitch click until the end. Who roots for that? And the fan vote leans to Violet or Pearl. I want Violet to win but I can see it being Pearl esp based on editing!


What I actually like this season is that Untucked was taken over my WOW productions rather than LOGO. The youtube episodes have been in gorgeous HD and I've seen more details on the queens I did not see before. And then the one thing I really love is that I feel Untucked is unedited because there are no stir-the-pot games with that pink box and no sound effects the majority of the time to sway what the emotions of the viewer. I felt the show presented the queens at their most organic. The queens still threw shade, had breakdowns, broke off into their own groups to talk T and shade. It felt more real.

  As for my opinion of Pearl, Ru did not help me decide that she was over it. Her interviews and interactions with other queens made me form my own opinion over the season. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 For me that is just how it was.

  I feel like despite the targeted demo, a genuine personality with unique presentation and vision wins the season. Had Katya been top 3, winner would have been decided right then and there. She was the biggest threat with talent, quick wit, warmness, and charm. And she's 33. And Bianca was 38.

  Maybe there is something to those group challenges being an obstacle to knowing the queens a tad. So fair point. Usually Untucked was where we would see the real meat of tension and hate between the queens. I guess since Logo has not continued with that show perhaps they thought a good way to mine any entertainment footage was to keep giving challenges like that. To counteract this perhaps WOW should have aired an hour long version of Untucked each week. The filming per episode, as I understand it, takes place a little under a week. There's enough footage.


----------



## Erica53094 (Jun 1, 2015)

Not saying an older queen cannot win. Kennedy and Ginger are 33 and 29 not exactly old but this season seems more driven by producers and producers look at demos and are about ratings so I'm guessing they aren't going w a bitter old ladies birgade. Js.  I like untucked more than before but something lost when it is not aired after the show.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jun 1, 2015)

WOW is just giving us all the secrets. Preshow entertainment from the Edwards.





  And Bianca!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jun 1, 2015)




----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jun 1, 2015)

I totally guessed Jinkx's faves lol


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jun 1, 2015)

Erica53094 said:


> I like untucked more than before but something lost when it is not aired after the show.


I totally respect your point of view and where you're coming from.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jun 1, 2015)

LOL


----------



## Erica53094 (Jun 1, 2015)

Those Alaska videos cracked me up!


----------



## Yazmin (Jun 1, 2015)

Alaska has grown on me.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jun 2, 2015)

And that's all she wrote folks, congrats Violet and Katya.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jun 2, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> Alaska has grown on me.


She and Katya are cut from the same cloth! Did you ever see the Michelle Visage roast when she spoke? Gold.





  Or her being Laganja on Rupaul BOTS


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jun 4, 2015)

Okay, this was eye opening! Katya and Ginger dish about what goes on during filming for almost 30 minutes! Untucked lasts for 3 hours!


----------



## Erica53094 (Jun 4, 2015)

Alaska's line about not asking Pandora to write a joke...lol


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jun 5, 2015)

Erica53094 said:


> Alaska's line about not asking Pandora to write a joke...lol


The most surprisingly funny and devastating  person at that roast with Mimi Imfurst! She came with guns blazing!


----------



## Erica53094 (Jun 5, 2015)

I don't get the hate for Mimi.Not talking you just people in general. Okay she is not "fishy" and maybe she was unlikable on the show but goodness people need to move on and realize she is more than that person on that show. Pleasantly surprised she was so funny too. Loved her. Funny too the people who won the show Jinkx, Sharon and Bianca were the least funny...and then Pandora lol!!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jun 5, 2015)

Erica53094 said:


> I don't get the hate for Mimi.Not talking you just people in general. Okay she is not "fishy" and maybe she was unlikable on the show but goodness people need to move on and realize she is more than that person on that show. Pleasantly surprised she was so funny too. Loved her. Funny too the people who won the show Jinkx, Sharon and Bianca were the least funny...and then Pandora lol!!


Willam apparently had an unfunny segment or something. Her roast is nowhere to be found.


----------



## Erica53094 (Jun 5, 2015)

Goat Goat Etc. said:


> Willam apparently had an unfunny segment or something. Her roast is nowhere to be found.


  Wait I saw it though. She held up pics of the other queens and "read" them. It wasn't funny.It had a few funny moments but mostly fell flat. I love Willam but that "I'm pretty and your not" routine only goes so far. People get tired of you real quick!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jun 5, 2015)

Erica53094 said:


> Wait I saw it though. She held up pics of the other queens and "read" them. It wasn't funny.It had a few funny moments but mostly fell flat. I love Willam but that "I'm pretty and your not" routine only goes so far. People get tired of you real quick!


  Wow, all bark and nooooooo bite. lol
  But if I recall when she was on the show all she did to dig at the queens was talk about her resume and how she had designer goods. Which PhiPhi lost her mind over. Other than that, no real digs.


----------



## nikkideevah (Jun 5, 2015)

Erica53094 said:


> I like untucked more than before but something lost when it is not aired after the show.


  yes I missed untucked coming on right after...


----------



## Yazmin (Jun 5, 2015)

Goat Goat Etc. said:


> Erica53094 said:
> 
> 
> > Alaska's line about not asking Pandora to write a joke...lol
> ...


  Mimi's was my favorite. 

  I must have missed the news, but did Alaska and Sharon break up?


----------



## Erica53094 (Jun 5, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> Mimi's was my favorite.
> 
> I must have missed the news, but did Alaska and Sharon break up?


  I know way too much about these girls but yes, Alaska and Sharon broke up after taping of S5.


----------



## Erica53094 (Jun 5, 2015)

Goat Goat Etc. said:


> Wow, all bark and nooooooo bite. lol
> But if I recall when she was on the show all she did to dig at the queens was talk about her resume and how she had designer goods. Which PhiPhi lost her mind over. Other than that, no real digs.


I was mainly speaking to the roast.  She tried the mean girl I'm pretty and your not routine and it fell flat mostly.  Just basing that off of the fact her "jokes" got few laughs and on the youtube comments.


----------



## Yazmin (Jun 5, 2015)

That would explain why they weren't sitting together at the S7 finale. Alaska was 3 or 4 rows ahead of me and Sharon was on the other side of the theatre.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jun 7, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> Mimi's was my favorite.
> 
> *I must have missed the news, but did Alaska and Sharon break up?*


Yes, until I started looking at Alaska vids and stuff I didn't know that either. But apparently Sharon was/is a huge drunk. I was listening to the podcast Ru and Michelle put out and Raven was on and shaded Sharon about being a drunk mess.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jun 7, 2015)

Erica53094 said:


> I was mainly speaking to the roast.  She tried the mean girl I'm pretty and your not routine and it fell flat mostly.  Just basing that off of the fact her "jokes" got few laughs and on the youtube comments.


Oh yeah, I know but I can understand why she did not do well on the roast based off her behavior on the season she taped. Because her resume and being "pretty" was all she had to throw at people.

  Speaking of that season, I like Phi Phi a lot better now. She was very humbled by her loss and criticism of her behavior that season and her drag has improved into this cosplay-ish kinda thing I like.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jun 7, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> That would explain why they weren't sitting together at the S7 finale. Alaska was 3 or 4 rows ahead of me and Sharon was on the other side of the theatre.


  The more footage I catch of the finale tapping and dragcon, the more I want to live in your skin! ENVIOUS!


----------

